# Killer Instinct isn’t free-to-play, it’s the world’s most generous demo says dev



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Killer Instinct isn’t free-to-play, it’s the world’s most generous demo says dev*

Killer Instinct isn’t a free-to-play game, it’s just the world’s most generous demo according to Microsoft’s Ken Lobb.










Speaking with Eurogamer, Lobb said, “I just want to get as many people playing as I can. Some people are like, ‘oh, free-to-play.’ No. It’s not free-to-play. What is free-to-play? It’s a thing you really can’t ever own at all. Day one, if you want to buy our game, buy it. You own it. There’s no grind for little coins that unlock things later. None of that.”

Microsoft has confirmed that Killer Instinct Ultra Edition comes with six characters, an emulated edition of the original game, early access to two DLC characters, as well as some accessory and costume DLC. It costs £34.99 / €39.99 / $39.99.

Discussing the game’s payment model for regular customers, Lobb continued, “The free part is, day one, you can download Jago for free and you get the whole game with Jago. The story mode comes later, but you get his full tutorial, full practice mode and you can go online and play against everybody. So you have the full game with just Jago.

“Then if you decide you like Thunder for example, you can buy Thunder for five bucks or equivalent. Maybe that’s all you want, so why should you have to pay forty bucks? Just pay five and then you have Thunder. If you buy the $40 pack, there are a couple of other little things you’ll be able to buy, but you’re done. It’s not like there’s some buy coins to unlock thing. That’s why I’ve always said this is not a free-to-play game.”

Eurogamer added that Microsoft plans to release Killer Instinct in ‘seasons’, with eight characters this year, and a further eight in 2014. Lobb said of the season two characters, “You can pay $20 again and now you have 16 characters, or you pay $40 again and you’ll get the everything version.”

In closing he stressed, “I like to call it, we’ve just made the world’s most generous demo. And if you want to buy the game as a bunch of little premium DLCs, go ahead. It’s not free-to-play.”

Source: VG24/7


----------

